# Stamping Jobs



## itsmemario (Jan 15, 2014)

I just gave my 2 weeks notice to my company, however I am in the middle of a few job which I am stamping. The jobs are no where near done and will go past my 2 week mark.

Does my current company have the right to keep using my stamp on those projects that I stamped, even after I leave the company?

I am hoping other engineers have dealt with this issue before and can share their experiences.

Thank you.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Nope, they cannot use your stamp. Not only is that unethical, it is illegal for them to use your stamp / signature without your explicit knowledge and physical presence within the company.

They will have to get another engineer to take responsibility and stamp the drawings / calcs.

Hopefully this individual is found prior to your departure so that you can work with them to discuss any potential project issues.

Good luck with the new position.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 15, 2014)

They can't use yours, and the next person must review your work so that they are comfortable with it, as if they did it, before they can stamp it.

The current place may want to get you back for a little more to finish this one out...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Not just no, but HELL NO. And I would definitely keep an eye out for the final drawings. If they have your stamp on them, report them to your state licensure board. It's illegal and somebody should go to jail if they use your stamp.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

^What that guy said.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 16, 2014)

Everyone I know who has been in your position will also inform the township/reviewing engineer that your seal should no longer be on the plans/revisions.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2014)

^Good idea.


----------

